# UHH edit: WHAT IS A PUMPKIN



## Dinosaurz (Oct 31, 2015)

IS IT JUST ME OR IS THE WHOLE FORUM BECOMING THE WOODS

EDIT:
WHAT THE HELL. im so scared


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 31, 2015)

*the whole forum is now the woods*

this means a funposting party everywhere, right?


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 31, 2015)

I see it like the woods too


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 31, 2015)

same here. lmao i thought tbt broke


----------



## roseflower (Oct 31, 2015)

Yeah, I thought it was a glitch c;


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 31, 2015)

im PUMPED AND SCARED HELP


----------



## Zandy (Oct 31, 2015)

I love the subdued greys <3.


----------



## SharJoY (Oct 31, 2015)

Zandy said:


> I love the subdued greys <3.




Me too, much easier on my ole eyes


----------



## roseflower (Oct 31, 2015)

Zandy said:


> I love the subdued greys <3.



It?s so much easier on the eyes, than the white background c:


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 31, 2015)

And a candy restock ohh


----------



## roseflower (Oct 31, 2015)

Slammint said:


> And a candy restock ohh



Yeah yellow is still there c:


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 31, 2015)

finally the paradise expands to everywhere

finally the staff have accepted my request for the woods theme to be the new default


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 31, 2015)

I got shocked when I refreshed the page xD


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 31, 2015)

Spooky scary skeletons

I wonder who has all gotten cursed thus far


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 31, 2015)

I wonder if anyone will be cursed or if its something else

gonna laugh if this year's event is to reverse the wood's spreading


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2015)

omg yay they did what i said


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2015)

yas i said that in the stickied thread in the actual woods. they paid attention


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 31, 2015)

They should leave this is a possible theme to choose from, it really is easy on the eyes


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 31, 2015)

I noticed too. Ugh, why can't it become a style that you can choose *any day?*


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 31, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Spooky scary skeletons
> 
> I wonder who has all gotten cursed thus far


How do you get cursed anyway? And what does it do to you?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 31, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> How do you get cursed anyway? And what does it do to you?



it deletes everything you own


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 31, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> it deletes everything you own


Tell me your joking. (Don't you dare lie!)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 31, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Tell me your joking. (Don't you dare lie!)



wanna find out?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 31, 2015)

thanks senpai mods for not locking my thread it is loved


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 31, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> wanna find out?


Does it look like I wanna?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 31, 2015)

WHAT THE **** IS THAT PUMPKIN THING


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 31, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Does it look like I wanna?



you say no but your avi says yes


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 31, 2015)

jfc that scared the hell out of me.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 31, 2015)

I JUST SHAT MYSELF

- - - Post Merge - - -

NOT EVEN KIDDING I JUMPED


----------



## Justin (Oct 31, 2015)

what is a pumpkin?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 31, 2015)

Justin said:


> what is a pumpkin?



ughhh i aM SO DONE


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 31, 2015)

so I take it the staff are messing with the banner again like they did on Easter?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 31, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> so I take it the staff are messing with the banner again like they did on Easter?



listen to the 'music'


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 31, 2015)

Slammint said:


> listen to the 'music'



music won't play for me


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 31, 2015)

i am alone, with all the lights off. AND THESE GUYS ARNT HELPING

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> music won't play for me



Well you need to, to understand xD


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 31, 2015)

You know, I actually quite enjoyed listening to what a pumpkin is. The slow/deep/creepy voice made it so relaxing and easy to listen to. ^.^


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 31, 2015)

RiceBunny said:


> You know, I actually quite enjoyed listening to what a pumpkin is. The slow/deep/creepy voice made it so relaxing and easy to listen to. ^.^



ur wierd, it scared me like so much


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 31, 2015)

It's ok! Don't be afraid. This dog will protect you.


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I JUST SHAT MYSELF
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> NOT EVEN KIDDING I JUMPED




wait what happened??? i wasn't here during the time it says on the forum


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 31, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> wait what happened??? i wasn't here during the time it says on the forum



There was this wierd audio thing that scared the crap out of me
It's like
"What is a pumpkin, then can be large or small, long or short" wierd ass thing. I ranted at Murray cause everything is murrays fault now


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2015)

Slammint said:


> There was this wierd audio thing that scared the crap out of me
> It's like
> "What is a pumpkin, then can be large or small, long or short" wierd ass thing. I ranted at Murray cause everything is murrays fault now



that must have been creepy af


----------



## Thunder (Oct 31, 2015)

sure beats the seizure-inducing jack gifs that were in the banner a few years back *shivers*



RiceBunny said:


> It's ok! Don't be afraid. This dog will protect you.



i trust this dog with my life


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 31, 2015)

Thunder said:


> sure beats the seizure-inducing jack gifs that were in the banner a few years back *shivers*
> 
> 
> 
> i trust this dog with my life



Meh I guess

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> that must have been creepy af



Ikr it was


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 1, 2015)

A pumpkin is a fruit. It grows on a vine like other kinds of squash.
Pumpkins can be bumpy or smooth, large or small, long or round. 
They can be orange, white, yellow, or red.
Each year there is a new crop of pumpkins. Their hard shells have deep lines that go from top to bottom.
Pumpkins begin as seeds. The seeds are white and have an oval shape.
A tiny plant is curled up inside each seed.
The seed is planted in warm, moist soil. In about ten days, a root grows down into the soil.
The root takes in water and food for the plant. Tiny leaves push up into the sunlight.
In the late spring, the first two leaves pop through the soil. These are smooth seed leaves. They use sunlight and air to make food for the new plant.
Then the true leaves appear. They are jagged and prickly. 
The job of the seed leaves is done. They wither and fall off.
During the early summer, the pumpkin plant grows more leaves. The plant grows quickly and soon becomes a vine.
The vine twists and creeps along the ground. 
The vine sends out thin tendrils.
They grab and curl around other vines.
They twist around fences.
The tendrils support the vine as it grows longer and longer.
The pumpkin vine blooms with many yellow flowers. Some of these are female flowers.
Female flowers sit on small, fuzzy, green balls.
Other flowers are male flowers. They are on long stems and have yellow powder inside the flower. 
The yellow powder is pollen. It takes a male and female flower to make a pumpkin.
It also takes bees to make pumpkins. They move the pollen from male flowers to female flowers.
When a bee visits the male flowers, the pollen sticks to the bee’s body and legs.
The pollen rubs off the bee as it goes in and out of the flowers. When the pollen reaches a female flower, the fuzzy green ball at the end of t he flower begins to grow into a pumpkin.
All summer the vines, tendrils, and leaves of the plant grow and tangle together. Underneath the big leaves are little pumpkins.
The leaves are like big umbrellas. They keep the got sun off the pumpkins. They also help to keep the soil around the pumpkins from drying out.
Growing pumpkins need just the right amount of water and sun. Too much rain rots the pumpkins. 
Too much sun withers the vines.
Cucumber beetles and squash bugs can hurt pumpkins too. Farmers spray the plant with insecticides or cover the vines with nets to protect the growing pumpkins.
The pumpkins grow bigger and bigger.
Inside, the pumpkins form seeds and pulp.
Outside, the pumpkins turn from green to orange.
Then the vines turn brown. Harvest time has come.
The farmer cuts the thick pumpkin stem from the vine.
Four months ago there were only seeds. Now the farmer has harvested a wagon full of round, orange pumpkins.
They will be sold at farm stands and stores. 
Cook pumpkins and use the pulp to make pumpkin pie, cookies, soup, and bread. Some pumpkins are fed to farm animals.
Some towns hold a pumpkin festival to celebrate the fall harvest. Sometimes there is a contest to find out who grew the biggest pumpkin.
Inside the pumpkin are many seeds. Some seeds are roasted to be eaten as a snack.
Other seeds are saved to be planted in the spring. They will grow into next year’s pumpkins.
After the pumpkins are picked and sold, the farmer plows the field.
Old vines and unpicked pumpkins get mixed with the soil. The field is ready for planting seeds again next spring.


----------

